

If you are not a user ,you are probably not going to build anything great. - madeinkerala
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/f9a77d6b3461

======
solvemenow
I agree with the premise of the article but I don't get the India comparison.
Sure they might not be a consumerist society, but then maybe services work
better there? You can't say the replica fails just because they aren't
consumers. It's more like they shouldn't be trying to replicate Silicon Valley
but rather build a culture that fits their own society better.

